# The new addition to my collection.



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have all kinds of things that make noise lol this is my first bongo to own. It will be used at back porch jams and acoustic shows I do with some friends. Pretty sure I'll be driving my wife crazy with it! Lol


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

looks like a doumbek, nice!


----------

